# RIP Danni



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, I'm so sorry. It sounds like she had a pretty good life even if it was cut short. At least Lacey has another friend to keep her from being terribly heartbroken.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

i am sorry for your loss of your horse. she was pretty


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Sorry for your lose.

Think of the good times,


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks. 
I feel really bad for the people who were working with her (like I'm working with Lacey) though. It was a single lady with a 5 year old and a 9 year old and they were all in absolute love with Danni. My trainer doesn't have any other really rideable bombproof horses that are "available for adoption" so I'm not sure what they're going to do. Hopefully my trainer will be able to find another bombproof horse for them but it's just sad.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry! R.IP Danni!


----------

